# Check my DNP cycle please?



## Orbs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've been cutting for about a year now and about to go on holidays on the 1st August. This is my first DNP cycle, if you could check this over I will be very grateful 

I'm aiming ideally to get to 10% body fat before holidays, my DNP should have arrived in three days time (20th June 2013)

Stats:

Height - 5'9

Weight - 190 pounds

Body fat - 15% (Worked out by caliper)

BMR - 1926 calories

TDEE - 2604 calories

Nutrition:

3 days before I start the DNP cycle, I am going to carb deplete (I know this isn't necessary but after reading DNP logs, I have come to the conclusion to do so to burn fat quicker at the start of the cycle)

Throughout the cycle, I will be eating at 2000 calories with my macros at 40% protein, 50% carbs (including fructose) and 10% fat.

Training:

I hope to do 45 minutes of lifting followed by 15 minutes on the crosstrainer for 5 days a week.

Supplements:

*(All supplements below are split into three doses, one at breakfast, another in the afternoon and the last after workout)*

Orange Triad Multi-Vitamin serving

Vitamin C - 3000mg

Vitamin E - 1200IU

Pottasium - 1200mg

ALA - 2000mg

Milk Thistle - 1050mg

T3 - 25mcg (start 7 days into the cycle)

DNP Dosing:

I know you can't follow a DNP dosing plan before you run it, but as a rough guide, I'm thinking:

Days 1-3 - 250mg

Day 4-24 - 500mg

*(My DNP is powder for those who are wondering)*

*
*


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Seems good to go.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

You know you have to have t3 on an empty stomach?

An good luck with 500mcg for that length of time!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Actually have you researched at all? You won't know how 250mcg effects you by day 4. 36 hour half life.

This is how people die. Why ramp up? Also why run 500mcg for so long?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Orbs said:


> Supplements:
> 
> *(All supplements below are split into three doses, one at breakfast, another in the afternoon and the last after workout)*
> 
> ...


OK you are over on a lot of those supps, and some are not needed:

Vit C: 3000 mg - spot on

Vit E: 1200iu - too high, 800iu is more than enough, even, and I stress EVEN if you go to 500mg

Potassium: 1200mg - unless you are dosing as part of a balanced electrolyte blend getting potassium out of ratio with sodium will give you issues. Go find an electrolyte either a powdered one you can mix as a drink like Science in Sports GO! Electrolytes (my preferred one) or a capsule like My Protein's Electrolyte tabs. Dont just throw in potassium.

ALA: 2000mg - too high again, 1200mg is all you need

Milk Thistle: 1050mg - any reason you are using this? DNP is not hepatotoxic, and there are a growing body of evidence that high doses of milk thistle can actually be hepatotoxic in its own right. Unless you are taking any nasty oral AAS you are not mentioning, ditch the MT.

T3: 25mcg - too low. You will need probably 50-75mcg for 250mg and IF you get to 500mg then you will need 100mcg. Split the dose through the day, taken on an empty stomach 30 mins before food.

Right now onto the real problem.

After 3 days you will have no idea how bad 250mg can get. It is going to take 5 days to reach peak saturation as it has a long half life (36 hours). Peak dose at 250mg a day will be 444mg. If your DNP is well dosed, then if this is your first DNP run DONT RUN 500mg.

Ignore all the guides that quote you a range of mg per Kg body weight. 250mg will literally melt fat off you, the sides will be difficult but just about manageable, outside of the sweating you will also be short of breath. 500mg will be unbearable, and you may well find yourself in bed with the sides.

there have been too many people recently that seem to think 500mg is OK, and have upped the dose from 250, only to be hit so bad with the sides that they stop completely.

If you are 15% on callipers, as 3 week 250mg run will more than let you hit 10%. You have roughly 13lbs of fat to lose to hit your goal, I have lost this on a 2 week 250mg run.

THank you for posting this, so you have time to re-consider, a lot dont, and run into problems and ask for help AFTER they start/

:thumb:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

scott.taylor said:


> Seems good to go.


Really? REALLY??

Please see above and learn.....



MunchieBites said:


> Actually have you researched at all? You won't know how 250mcg effects you by day 4. 36 hour half life.
> 
> This is how people die. Why ramp up? Also why run 500mcg for so long?


exactly.

500mg would be impossible for 3 weeks.

I am heavier than the OP, have run DNP a lot, both for fat loss and for research, and can't run 500mg for more than 4 or 5 days.

OP please dont try and be macho and tough it out.

Your research is on the light side, if you get it wrong the sides are horrendous. Seriously take advice here.


----------



## FuriousRunt (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah 250 is JUST managable for me. That's with working in a chilled environment, and when at home being mostly in pants with windows open and fan on lol.

Good luck.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Why 50% carbs?


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Good luck with the 500mg..

Listen to the good advice already posted on here. Don't be a fool.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Dux said:


> Why 50% carbs?


He's probably american - they tend to advocate higher carbs on dnp than 'we' do. I am on the side of doesn't really matter how much carbs, calorie negative is still calorie negative.


----------



## Orbs (Jun 16, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> Actually have you researched at all? You won't know how 250mcg effects you by day 4. 36 hour half life.
> 
> This is how people die. Why ramp up? Also why run 500mcg for so long?


Of course I've researched DNP, you don't run a drug as dangerous as DNP without researching.

This is why I said I will see how it goes because I have never done a cycle before, I may never exceed 250mg, I don't know yet as I have not run it before.

I am ramping up because I don't know how it will affect me, I don't specifically want to run 500mg for a length of time, it's just an estimate.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Orbs said:


> Of course I've researched DNP, you don't run a drug as dangerous as DNP without researching.
> 
> This is why I said I will see how it goes because I have never done a cycle before, I may never exceed 250mg, I don't know yet as I have not run it before.
> 
> I am ramping up because I don't know how it will affect me, I don't specifically want to run 500mg for a length of time, it's just an estimate.


Please read my long reply....


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Orbs said:


> Of course I've researched DNP, you don't run a drug as dangerous as DNP without researching.
> 
> This is why I said I will see how it goes because I have never done a cycle before, I may never exceed 250mg, I don't know yet as I have not run it before.
> 
> I am ramping up because I don't know how it will affect me, I don't specifically want to run 500mg for a length of time, it's just an estimate.


If you had researched you would know not to ramp up fr at least 7 days...


----------



## Orbs (Jun 16, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> OK you are over on a lot of those supps, and some are not needed:
> 
> Vit C: 3000 mg - spot on
> 
> ...


Thank you, this helped a lot!


----------



## Orbs (Jun 16, 2013)

defdaz said:


> He's probably american - they tend to advocate higher carbs on dnp than 'we' do. I am on the side of doesn't really matter how much carbs, calorie negative is still calorie negative.


Nope, I am from Wales.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

defdaz said:


> He's probably american - they tend to advocate higher carbs on dnp than 'we' do. I am on the side of doesn't really matter how much carbs, calorie negative is still calorie negative.


You could be right, a deficit is a deficit, and at a high enough dose this stuff is gonna melt through fat at an alarming rate.

I was more surprised, given the fact he said he'd be using 500mg a day, he was planning on consuming so many carbs.



Orbs said:


> Of course I've researched DNP, you don't run a drug as dangerous as DNP without researching.
> 
> This is why I said I will see how it goes because I have never done a cycle before, I may never exceed 250mg, I don't know yet as I have not run it before.
> 
> I am ramping up because I don't know how it will affect me, I don't specifically want to run 500mg for a length of time, it's just an estimate.


If you'd done your research you'd know that one of the biggest mistakes with Dnp is increasing the dosage because you can't feel it's working or that you're coping fine, then it hits you like a ton of bricks but its too late by that point because its then gonna take a few days to get it out of your system.

20 days at 500mg would be horrendous unless you're planning on doing virtually nothing except sitting or lying in an air conditioned room. The most I ever managed was 7 days on 600mg, and that wasn't using stuff as potent as what is around at the moment.

Good luck.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Orbs said:


> Nope, I am from Wales.


Yeah that'll explain it... :whistling:


----------



## Orbs (Jun 16, 2013)

TommyFire said:


> Yeah that'll explain it... :whistling:


Cheeky pr**k


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Orbs said:


> Cheeky pr**k


Yes he was cheeky, but I think it was banter. Perhaps avoid calling names when you require help


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Orbs said:


> Cheeky pr**k


Yes he was cheeky, but I think it was banter. Perhaps avoid calling names when you require help


----------



## Orbs (Jun 16, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> Yes he was cheeky, but I think it was banter. Perhaps avoid calling names when you require help


The only person who has actually helped me on this post is @DiggyV


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Orbs said:


> The only person who has actually helped me on this post is @DiggyV


Disagree,

@MunchieBites helped you by telling you 500mg is too high @FuriousRunt told you 500 was too high @TommyFire backed up diggys sound advice @Dux also added advice


----------



## mapes345 (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't think you'll be able to run 500mg everyday for 20 days and be able to lead a normal life. 250mg for 4 weeks will easily get you to 10% in that time so I'd stick to that dose

Edit: just looked at the rest of the replies and my point has already been made by others. Maybe I'll jut leave it there to reinforce it. Accumulated levels dnp in your body don't peak until 9 0r 10 days so why you would increase the dosage before then is mind-boggling especially if this is your first cycle.


----------



## Orbs (Jun 16, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> T3: 25mcg - too low. You will need probably 50-75mcg for 250mg and IF you get to 500mg then you will need 100mcg. Split the dose through the day, taken on an empty stomach 30 mins before food.


What should I do after I finish my DNP cycle concerning T3? Should I stop taking T3 when I stop taking DNP or say 7 days after?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Orbs said:


> What should I do after I finish my DNP cycle concerning T3? Should I stop taking T3 when I stop taking DNP or say 7 days after?


Your DNP levels will have reached a level where Deiodinase will be less affected after about 4-5 days, so stop, and I mean just stop - no ramp down - at between 5 and 7 days after your last dose.


----------



## Orbs (Jun 16, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> Your DNP levels will have reached a level where Deiodinase will be less affected after about 4-5 days, so stop, and I mean just stop - no ramp down - at between 5 and 7 days after your last dose.


Okay thanks.

By taking 50mcg T3 throughout the DNP cycle, would this mean my thyroid would temporarily shut down? If so, approximately how long would it take to come back to normal natural levels?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Orbs said:


> The only person who has actually helped me on this post is @DiggyV


Shesh, if you're like this when not on dnp imagine how you'll be on it!! :lol: :tongue:


----------



## alpha alkylated (May 23, 2013)

I've never run DNP - but why would you double the intake by day 4? C'mon be sensible!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Orbs said:


> Okay thanks.
> 
> By taking 50mcg T3 throughout the DNP cycle, would this mean my thyroid would temporarily shut down? If so, approximately how long would it take to come back to normal natural levels?


No. Only if you overdo it.

DNP interrupts the action of an enzyme called deiodinase, which converts T4 to T3. Your thyroid gland produces mainly T4 and a little T3. The block in this conversion is why some people feel sluggish on DNP. Adding in enough T3 so you feel normal, os only replacing the T3 that your body would normally convert. So as long as you dont overdo it, the effect on the TRH-TSH-T4-T3 feedback loop will be minimal. ALso split teh dose through the day. T3 has a short half life of only 3-4 hours, so you are better off taking 25mcg first thing and then one mid afternoon I woudl suggest rather than all in one go.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

I'd only take 500mg ed if I could sit all day in my boxer shorts with a fan aimed at my head and the freezer full of ice cold juice.


----------

